# Oil Pressure Warning



## NotoriousNick (Feb 2, 2019)

Hey everyone, I'm fairly new to the forums here, just making my first post, hope it's in the right location. 

A little history on the car and its problems;
My Fiancé bought a 2011 A4 2.0 last year back in September. Car worked fine for about, 4 weeks. After that, mucho problemos. The first issue was, the car would randomly jerk, or buck for a quick second, while driving. It was just like a very short, quick, loss of power, lasting maybe a second or two, accompanied by the EPC light flashing briefly, then going off. This went on for about two weeks, until one evening I get a phone call from her. Says her car isn't idling properly. So, I cruise over to where she is, and sure enough, at idle it's SUPER rough, like misfires for days. However, when I step on the throttle, it smooths out right away. So, I drive it home like that and proceed to start throwing parts at it. Bought new coils, bought new spark plugs, new MAF, new PCV, checked the timing chain tensioner (it was the upgraded version already). Anyways, long story short, it turned out to be the N205 valve I think its called, the Camshaft Control Solenoid? (the one that controls the camshaft with oil pressure). Switched that out and the car ran beautifully. For about 4 days. One thing I'd like to insert in here is, during this whole process, the "Warning, low oil pressure, switch off car immediately" light would intermittently be coming on, then go off again, and I checked the oil pressure mechanically, as well as let a local shop test it and they said the oil pressure was totally good. Then, more problems. Anyways, brought it to a mechanic and he managed to swap out the N205 valve AGAIN, and also a new cam bridge with no screen in it. Also, at this point, I got the oil pan pickup tube replaced with another stock one. So, after we get the car back, it runs great, and has been continuing to work good for us, besides that Oil pressure light comes on, maybe every half hour or so, it seems pretty random to me, but it seems to come on more often as I come to stop. (Slowing down, less RPM, less oil pressure?) I swapped out the oil pressure sensor twice already, the first time I did it, it didnt seem to help, but the second time I did it, that oil pressure warning didnt come on for an entire 3 weeks straight, which was a blessing. Now its back. I have a dipstick in the car, and the oil level is completely full, which is really weird because I haven't done an oil change in 3,500 Kms, (2,175 miles), and I thought these cars burned hella oil. Havent added any oil since I changed it. Mann filter being used, Mobil 1 0W-40 Oil. Any help would be greatly appreciated. (reason for this post is, the car is starting to hesitate again, ever so slightly, but I can definitely notice it, as Im driving, it stutters for just a second here and there, but no lights or anything are coming on. We have the Vag-com software, so if I can do any kind of diagnostics with that, just let me know! Thanks for the read.


----------



## Jack Watts (Jul 19, 2015)

NotoriousNick said:


> Hey everyone, I'm fairly new to the forums here, just making my first post, hope it's in the right location.
> 
> A little history on the car and its problems;
> My Fiancé bought a 2011 A4 2.0 last year back in September. Car worked fine for about, 4 weeks. After that, mucho problemos. The first issue was, the car would randomly jerk, or buck for a quick second, while driving. It was just like a very short, quick, loss of power, lasting maybe a second or two, accompanied by the EPC light flashing briefly, then going off. This went on for about two weeks, until one evening I get a phone call from her. Says her car isn't idling properly. So, I cruise over to where she is, and sure enough, at idle it's SUPER rough, like misfires for days. However, when I step on the throttle, it smooths out right away. So, I drive it home like that and proceed to start throwing parts at it. Bought new coils, bought new spark plugs, new MAF, new PCV, checked the timing chain tensioner (it was the upgraded version already). Anyways, long story short, it turned out to be the N205 valve I think its called, the Camshaft Control Solenoid? (the one that controls the camshaft with oil pressure). Switched that out and the car ran beautifully. For about 4 days. One thing I'd like to insert in here is, during this whole process, the "Warning, low oil pressure, switch off car immediately" light would intermittently be coming on, then go off again, and I checked the oil pressure mechanically, as well as let a local shop test it and they said the oil pressure was totally good. Then, more problems. Anyways, brought it to a mechanic and he managed to swap out the N205 valve AGAIN, and also a new cam bridge with no screen in it. Also, at this point, I got the oil pan pickup tube replaced with another stock one. So, after we get the car back, it runs great, and has been continuing to work good for us, besides that Oil pressure light comes on, maybe every half hour or so, it seems pretty random to me, but it seems to come on more often as I come to stop. (Slowing down, less RPM, less oil pressure?) I swapped out the oil pressure sensor twice already, the first time I did it, it didnt seem to help, but the second time I did it, that oil pressure warning didnt come on for an entire 3 weeks straight, which was a blessing. Now its back. I have a dipstick in the car, and the oil level is completely full, which is really weird because I haven't done an oil change in 3,500 Kms, (2,175 miles), and I thought these cars burned hella oil. Havent added any oil since I changed it. Mann filter being used, Mobil 1 0W-40 Oil. Any help would be greatly appreciated. (reason for this post is, the car is starting to hesitate again, ever so slightly, but I can definitely notice it, as Im driving, it stutters for just a second here and there, but no lights or anything are coming on. We have the Vag-com software, so if I can do any kind of diagnostics with that, just let me know! Thanks for the read.


I'd suggest posting this in the appropriate engine forum for more responses. I will say that in my case (FSI engine), a repeated oil pressure light came down to the wiring going to the sensor. I just replaced the harness going to the switch and that solved the issue (I had no oil pressure or driveability issues, just the damn light).


----------



## karlsvw (Oct 25, 2014)

I have had the same issue with my B7 Passat. 2.5L I5. I posted it in the B7 forum. Oil pressure warning. It started when we had -30 f temps. It does it mostly when the engine is cold and like you said, when slowing down. I too am using Mobil1 0W-40. I am going to change the oil this weekend and see if the filter has collapsed at all. And go back to a thinner oil. 0W-30 or 5W-30. If this does the trick, i'll let you know.


----------



## Sagginwagen (Oct 15, 2018)

I had this problem on my mk4 2.0 Jetta and after changing the sensor didn’t help, i drained off about a quart of oil and replaced it with MMO. It slowly stopped throwing the warning and after 1k miles I changed the oil and it hasn’t done it since. That was over a year ago.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Installing a lower oil pressure switch [I believe it is in the diesel engine] should keep the light off. It does not fix the low oil pressure problem you have, but will keep the warning light from coming off, which is what you are complaining about.


----------



## karlsvw (Oct 25, 2014)

Update. I did an oil change yesterday. Found the filter had collapsed. Pretty bad! I put in 5W-30 Moble1. Not that that makes a big difference. But, no more oil pressure warning light!


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

That's what happens when you buy a cheap oil filter. 

Glad it was a cheap fix.


----------



## karlsvw (Oct 25, 2014)

Butcher said:


> That's what happens when you buy a cheap oil filter.
> 
> Glad it was a cheap fix.


More like -30 air temps. I don't care if 0W-40 will "pour" at -59 degrees. Molasses will to but might take a week to leave the bottle.


----------

